# NEW in Manchester



## sarahj7 (Mar 22, 2005)

Found this site today, never usually have time to investigate but a few people have said it would help.

We are having this treatment because my financé had a vasectomy years ago. Neither of us expected to be in this situation one day. I am now 37 and it's took 18 months to have one go at IVF. We got 7 eggs and 6 fertilized, two were put back and two were frozen. Unfortunately things did not work out. I am going to have another go in May, but still feel very upset. Both my sisters have children and I'm surrounded by people at work off having babies.

Anybody else out there having treatment in Manchester? Funny how everybody's chats here and nobody says much at the clinic?

Good luck everybody.

Sarah x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi sarah welcome to fertility friends i am in manchester and should be starting my treatment soon im hoping to do egg share though which clinc are you using? 


Kerry xxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

You'll find this site great as you'll get so much more useful information here then you do at some of the hospitals!Plus you'll make some great friends along the way who'll support you along your journey and though it may not seem like it at the moment you will get there eventually.

Lots of love Clare xxxx


----------



## sarahj7 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Kerry and Clare,

Thanks for the positive messages. I'm going for treatment at Manchester MFS. Hopefully it will be in May. Will log in ever now and then to see how everybody is doing.

Thanks again, Sarah x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi girls

I just wanted to point you in the direction of the meeting places board. There's quite a few of in the north west area and we meet up regularly for lunch and a natter. You're more than welcome to join us!  

Good luck with your tx's

Gill x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Sarah

I had treatment at St Marys , Manchester. You will find this site a real help. If you lokk on the meeting places thread , you will find a link to Nort West and Merseyside meet ups. Girls from around Liverpool / Wigan / Preston / Manchester all meet up to have a natter. If you want to join us, then feel free. 

Good luck in your treatment

Sara

You read my mind Gill!!!!!!


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Sarah
welcome to ff, I am sure you will find it very helpful, I am not in Manchester but wanted to say hello and good luck, I agree with you that we don't talk enough when sitting in waiting rooms at our various clinics, we all tend to sit there and occasionally offer a knowing grimace to other couples, I think we should all start off conversation at our next visit
Take care and good luck
Dydie


----------



## sarahj7 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi,

There's more people that i thought out there. Thanks everybody.

Gill and Sarah,
I had a quick look at the meetings places board and found the North west chat, where does it mention the time and place? Think I'm missing something?
I would like to meet up, have you got anything organized in the Manchester area?

And Dydie, like me next time I'm in the waiting room I'll try and talk to the person next to me.

Sarah x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Sarahj7

We last met in Liverpool a month or so ago, and we're meeting up again at a hotel called Cranage in Holmes Chapel (don't know how to insert a fancy link!) In fact, FF members from all over the country are meeting there on the weekend of the 1st, 2nd and 3rd of April. You'll find the details in the Fertility Friends Meets (I think it's called). The northern girls are meeting up on the Saturday at about 1 o'clock for a natter.

Hope to see you there!

Gill x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Ooops!  

It's called Fertility Friends Events

x


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Gill

Im at St Marys in Manchester......and you are right no one utters a sound in the waiting room at the clinic!!...it un nerves me sometimes but i bet most people think the same!!.....
Are you havin frosties put back in May or another cycle of IVF??
Im due to start d/r on 4/4/05!!
Why not try the cycle buddies board...its very good and you can talk to people who are going thro tx at the same time as you!

Good luck hun....
PS whats MFS clinic like

Jan xx


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Jan

It's Sarahj7 and Kerry who are having tx.

I was going to have ICSI at St Mary's but i had to lose weight first and somehow (God knows how!!!) i conceived naturally before i could have tx.  I do agree with you though, waiting rooms are deadly quiet! I suppose everyone's stressing about what the doc might say.

Have you seen the orange ribbons that are on sale on one of the boards here? I think they're so we can recognise each other at clinics etc.

Good luck with the tx

Gill x


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi

Im so so sorry it was Sarahj7' s post i was answering........sorry Sarahj7!!
forgive me  

But thanks Gill for answering!!......i hadnt seen the orange ribbons but i think thats an excellent idea!!

Jan xx


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

PS Gill

Thats fantastic news bout you conceiving naturally!!
Bet u couldnt believe it.........

Take care  

Jan xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm in Manchester (lancs) too !!!  

  Only had a brief St Mary's appt, as on clomid first so not got as far with treatment as you.

Nice to see lots of locals about !! xxx


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I went to MFS for my first IVF cycle in January - unfortunately it was abandoned after about 5 days of stimming, due to a poor response.  However, I did find the nurses at the clinic very helpful.  All the very best for May.  In the meantime concentrate on building up your strength - it'll be here before you know it.  Sending you lots of positive vibes  

Whilst down-regging, we had notification that we had got to the top of the St Mary's NHS list; we have a consultation there in April.  We felt that obviously if we are fortunate to get tx on the NHS we shouldn't waste the opportunity.  I'm concerned about how long we will have to wait though (I'm 3.  

Jan - could you tell me how long you waited to actually get started?  Did you attend the January wait list meeting or one before that?  

Take care, BH x


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi guys!

BH.....I am about to go on my second cycle.....i had a welcome meeting in December 2002 and then had a cons in Jan 2003.....but then had to have a few more investigations ......check tubes again and scans etc
decided after the tests to go for IVF...that was about June2003......but for three consecutive months of ringing for tx i was declined as they were fully booked..(it doesnt help that they have a shutdown for the month of August!!) so on my fourth time of calling i was accepted....i started d/r beg of Oct 2003 and had EC at the end....
hope this is of help to you!

Where are you and Flowerpot from
Im from Ramsbottom Nr Bury .....

Jan xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone , i am also in mcr undr st marys on the nhs list but hopng to start egg-share with care . I live near bury xxx clare


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Jan, 

thanks for the info - at least I know what to expect.  I'm living in Worsley.

BH x


----------



## sarahj7 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi BH, Jan and everybody.


BH, good luck with your treatment at St Marys. Your are right about the nurse at MFS, they are very helpfull. 
I'm 37 and every month that goes by is frustrating. Hope your treatment doesn't take too long on the NHS. There seem to be allot of people at at St Marys anybody else at MFS? I'm going to try and go to the Cranage weekend. It's not getting all my work done, keep being tempted to see who's chatting on here!!!

Good luck everybody, and thanks for making my first experience of a chat room very interesting.

Sarah. x


----------

